# New Zealand FMA



## kailat (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a friend who recently moved to Wellington, New Zealand w/ his family.  He is seeking out someone or a group who teaches F.M.A. in or near that area.   If anyone know if there is someone who teaches Arnis, (kali), eskrima, Silat in or near Wellington, NZ could u please let me know so I can pass along the information.

 Thank you
Cory


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 22, 2008)

There was somebody on the Rapid Arnis forum a while back that was from New Zealand.  I think their forum (at www.rapidarnis.com) is being revamped, but you could try your question at www.martialartsplanet.com and Pat O'Malley should be able to tell you who it was.

Best,

Steve


----------

